

Ask HN: Would you give $5 to a wikibook project about github? - techbio

I would, for one.
======
techbio
<http://www.wikibooks.org/>

<http://www.github.com/>

EDIT: ok, <http://progit.org/book/index.html>

As the more general question: How does a unified docs project sit with the
open source community?

------
pjhyett
Could you clarify what you mean? You'd like to write a book about GitHub?

~~~
techbio
Sorry for the delay, and no I am not soliciting. I mean I would like to read
one, preferably a really good workflow/usage introduction and let's say
adequate detail to reproduce all components/processes of an example
application.

Who would offer some donation or commit to contributing to great documentation
projects? What are some great OS documentation projects? I am getting tired of
too many decentralized, semi-contemporary search results while trying to learn
new tools.

